# Best bang for your buck semi auto shotgun



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking for opinions on good semiauto shotguns for the price. I like Benelli but $1500 is a little steep. I will be mostly deer hunting since most counties in VA don't allow rifle. I will be running dogs and still hunting.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

nathan70 said:


> Looking for opinions on good semiauto shotguns for the price. I like Benelli but $1500 is a little steep. I will be mostly deer hunting since most counties in VA don't allow rifle. I will be running dogs and still hunting.


There are better and more expensive shotguns but the Remington 1100 has always done right by me.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Browning...nuff said!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

If your willing to go used than check out the ithaca 900. I have a limited edition that is bout 40 years old and still tight as new. Killed alot of game with it. Personal best shot was a doe running at bout 100 yards. Would put it up against any shotgun on the market.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've always shot a Remington 1100 and a Browning A-5. Both are great guns. Do they even still make the 1100 ? I think I've seen it in 20 but not 12. Didn't the 1187 take it's place ? I'm not really up on shotguns.
I do know they came back out with the A-5s but they are steep, like $1300.
That being said, I have seen some real bargains on used ones, like $500. You might want to check GB or some other on-line sites.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You will be hard pressed to find a better gun for the buck over an 1100. Remington makes great working guns for fair money.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Browning Silver or Gold and winchester x2 or x3. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

New m3000 or m3500 or the franchi I12, all good guns for the price. if your lookin used I'd look for an m1 super 90 or sx 2,


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wasn't sure if they make the 1100 anymore either. I would be willing to buy a nice used one or a browning silver or gold. Is the 1100 only 2 3/3" or 3"? I could always use the 835 to shot 3.5" for turkey.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would think a 3.5" would be harder to make accurate follow up shots anyways. Unless you are shooting at a deer over 60 yards you don't 3.5" shells as long as you have the right choke.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a browning gold and I love it, but then again I love all of my brownings lol


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

they still make the 1100. I have a 1100 Tournament Skeet that's only a few years old, it's probably one of my favorite guns. Some of the 1100's will shoot 3" as well. The 11-87 is a real good all around semi auto...I regret selling mine.

But that being said I think my next semi auto shot gun will be a beretta xtrema2. I have a buddy that has one and it's awesome gun.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if the newer 1100s shoot both but in the past, the regular 1100 shot the 2 3/4 and the 1100 Magnum shot the 3". It will say Magnum on the receiver. I bought a beater magnum in the late 80s for $60. Wish I woulda kept it.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Remington 1100....made many kill shots at around 90 to 100 yards....most my hunting is in the woods and 100yrd shots is about all I will get in distance in my woods(and closer)....I have a cantilever smooth bore scoped barrel for it....that is great and very accurate.......
2-3/4 in shells is all you really need and is all I ever shoot


----------



## Yooper55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a Browning. I have a Maxus and I love it, plus Browning shotguns don't have a plug that you have to deal with, all you have to do is insert a small plastic rod and you're set for waterfowl hunting in 2 minutes instead of screwing around with a plug. Not sure if other brands of shotguns have anything like that.

With that being said, Remington's are probably your best quality guns for a lower price. This is probably the most true for the 870, but the 1100 and 11-87 are both great guns. My dad's 1100 still works perfectly and it's at least 25 years old.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

The mossberg 935, Remington 1187, and the stoegers are about the only new guns in my range. I had a stoeger p350 that I just sold for $100 because it was junk so if I can't trust their pump what does that say for a semi.


----------

